# Wicking



## Clouder (29/2/16)

Guys,

Please help!

I purchased some UD Organic Cotton, and I am experiencing, MASSSSSSIVE dry hits with it!

I've tried wicking loosely and tightly AND compressed and spaced coils, but I get the same result!

It also happens very quickly! I'll wick both my tanks (Subtank and Mutation MT RDA), let it wick for 20 minutes, and after 20 minutes of vaping, BAM! DRY HIT! After a dry hit I can't vape on it as it tastes like a dog slept in my mouth after every drag!

Is there any special trick how to work with this stuff?

Looks like pretty normal cotton to me!


----------



## Dexter (29/2/16)

Have you removed the protective layer from both sides?


----------



## Clouder (29/2/16)

@Dexter, yes, I have done that too!


----------



## Dexter (29/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @Dexter, yes, I have done that too!


I've used the UD stuff, and it's not bad, but I stick to the Cotton Bacon - wicks like a beast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/2/16)

Cut it a bit wider than your coil, then remove the top and bottom layers . 

Roll the cotton from a flat pad into a cylinder and then pinch a side to pull through coil. 

Make sure there is no gap between inside of coil and cotton


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

to be honest I've never had a problem with the UD cotton, I get dry hit's if i forget to drip or if I'm pumping to much Watts through my Crius/Griffin - so maybe you using to high of a wattage or you forgetting to drip on the mutation?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

I don't even remove the protective layers... I hope that's not a stupid move?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (29/2/16)

lol @Stosta hey if it works then no problem, you found a new Scottish roll we will call it the KZN Roll from now on . I only remove one protective layer so ya I will call mine the PTA Roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (29/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I don't even remove the protective layers... I hope that's not a stupid move?



Not at all 

I just prefer a fluffy coil. Without the top layer you can really dry down the cotton back to white especially when dripping multiple juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Not at all
> 
> I just prefer a fluffy coil. Without the top layer you can really dry down the cotton back to white especially when dripping multiple juices


Must give it a try!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/2/16)

Do this it will solve your problem, if you pull the wick through the coil it should be effortless - if you have to tug on it to get it through the coil you have to much wick.


----------



## Clouder (29/2/16)

Thanks for all the suggestions, will give it a try....

Haven't had dry hits like this before....


----------



## Kaizer (29/2/16)

Might be a silly question (sorry) but are you sure the thread or grain of the cotton is running in the right direction?


----------



## Clouder (29/2/16)

@Kaizer...... yes..... Ive been vaping quite a while now...


----------



## Kaizer (29/2/16)

Clouder said:


> @Kaizer...... yes..... Ive been vaping quite a while now...



Yeah, sorry for the silly question. I have made the mistake of cutting the cotton against the grain to only notice my error while trying to wick the coil.


----------



## Clouder (29/2/16)

No, no problem @Kaizer, no question is silly

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamiel (29/2/16)

Just bought some Kendo Vape Cotton from Vape Cartel. It wicks fast and gives a really good, clean flavour -- none of that fabric taste you usually get. I wish I had some Cotton Bacon (or Macon, rather) to compare directly but this for now, seems better.


----------



## Neal (29/2/16)

Hey @Kaizer. you not the only one to make that mistake. Spent a frustrating morning recently doing the same until finally realised my error. Perhaps we should call the Doffish Roll Technique.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dexter (2/3/16)

I've posted this on another thread, but I thought I might get some help here too...
Question for those using vertical coils on the Aromamizer..
How do you avoid the top of your wicks getting gunked up by the chimney?
I've pushed my coils down as far as I can go without battling with the wicking, but after a few drags they look like this..


----------



## Stew (27/7/20)

Stosta said:


> I don't even remove the protective layers... I hope that's not a stupid move?


LOL. I didn't even know there was a protective layer.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/7/20)

Stew said:


> LOL. I didn't even know there was a protective layer.


----------



## Stew (27/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


>


Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## WDE (27/7/20)

This thread reminded me of this video I found a while back and the first vid I saw where someone did a test and I found it to really help (also quite interesting to see).

It's a bit of a long watch but if you rebuild I thought it was a really cool test.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (27/7/20)

WDE said:


> This thread reminded me of this video I found a while back and the first vid I saw where someone did a test and I found it to really help (also quite interesting to see).
> 
> It's a bit of a long watch but if you rebuild I thought it was a really cool test.



Thanks, that is very interesting for someone that is learning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (27/7/20)

Hehe, yeah, I have gotten so used to using Jap style cotton pads. I really liked whatever they give with the Coil Master Comp wires. I stretch mine a lot, roll it tight-ish(sometimes just the center), I let there be a slight bit of tension, but goes through the coil easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (28/7/20)

I have always wicked my coils very tight. Right from the start.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/8/20)

WDE said:


> This thread reminded me of this video I found a while back and the first vid I saw where someone did a test and I found it to really help (also quite interesting to see).
> 
> It's a bit of a long watch but if you rebuild I thought it was a really cool test.



It is indeed a long watch WDE, and well worth it ... jus' goes to show ... the tighter it is, the better it feels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

